# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Bodybuilding.gr + Muscular Development Greek Edition

## Muscleboss

Να ανακοινώσουμε εδώ και επισημα την συνεργασια της σελίδας με το γνωστο σε όλους περιοδικό *Muscular Develpoment*.



Το Muscular Development & Fitness Rx for MEN είναι ο συνδυασμός δύο  κορυφαίων αμερικάνικων περιοδικών. 
Το Muscular Development θεωρείται το κορυφαίο  περιοδικό bodybuilding στον κόσμο και το Fitness Rx ένα από τα κορυφαία  περιοδικά fitness. 

Στο Muscular Development & Fitness Rx for MEN μπορεί να διαβάσει κανείς  συμβουλές των κορυφαίων επαγγελματιών του χώρου για διατροφή-δίαιτα, προπόνηση,  καλή υγεία και σεξ, συνεντεύξεις των καλύτερων αθλητών του χώρου ξένων και  Ελλήνων, καθώς επίσης και εκτενείς αναλύσεις  όλων των μεγάλων αγώνων που  λαμβάνουν χώρα ανά τον κόσμο.

To  :bodybuilding.gr:  προτείνει ανεπιφύλακτα το περιοδικό Muscular Development σε όσους ασχολούνται με το χώρο, τόσο αρχάριους όσο και έμπειρους αθλητές.

Από τον ερχόμενο μήνα και κάθε μήνα θα αναδημοσιέυεται ένα άρθρο της ελληνικής έκδοσης του περιοδικού στη σελίδα μας.

--

Και να μιλήσω προσωπικά, το MD είναι πλέον το μοναδικό περιοδικό που βρίσκεται στο γραφείο μου, καθώς πέρα από τα εξαιρετικά αφιερώματα σε ελληνικούς και ξένους αγώνες και αθλητές, *λέει τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους, χωρίς αστείες υποσχέσεις και προιόντα με παραφουσκωμένα λόγια*, αλλά με αντικειμενικότητα και "φρέσκες" επιστημονικές έρευνες.

Ευχαριστούμε τον κ. Πηλιούρα για την προτίμησή του στη σελίδα μας.

ΜΒ

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

μπραβο πολύ καλό αυτό εγώ πάντα το έλεγα οτι το θεωρώ το πιο αξιόπιστο περιοδικό του χώρου και μόνο καλό έχει να δώσει μια τέτοια συνεργασία :03. Clap:

----------


## the_big_litho

Μπραβο στους ανθρωπους εφεραν εις περας μια τετοια συνεργασια... Tετοιες κινησεις ανεβαζουν το ελληνικο ββ και φιτνες σε μεγαλυτερο επιπεδο.  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## KATERINI 144

Πανο πολύ καλη κίνηση, και απο πλευράς φορουμ και απο πλευράς περιοδικού, συμφωνω με αυτα που λεει ο ηλιας 
και +1000 και σε αυτο:
 ''*λέει τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους, χωρίς αστείες υποσχέσεις και προιόντα με παραφουσκωμένα λόγια''*


μπραβο  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Polyneikos

Σαφως το ανωτερο και πιο ποιοτικο περιοδικο του χωρου μας,εγκυρο,και αυτο που μου αρεσει είνάι ότι συνδυαζει πληροφόρηση και για σκληροπυρηνικο bb αλλα και για fitness.Ευχαριστουμε για την στηριξη που μας παρεχει,το  :bodybuilding.gr:  θα κανει ότι περναει από το χερι του να σας το ανταποδώσει... :03. Thumb up:  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Mythonas

Μπράβο αυτα είναι πολύ καλά νέα. Ενα μεγάλο περιοδικό παρέα με την μεγαλύτερη bb παρέα στην Ελλάδα. :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## billys15

Αν και τα περιοδικα που εχω διαβασε ειναι λιγα (musclemag,MD,ironman) αυτο που μ'αρεσε περισσοερο ειναι το MD.

Καλη συνεργασια!

----------


## J.P.

Η συζήτηση που είχαμε με τον Παναγιώτη, το όραμα του για την σελίδα και η σοβαρή δουλειά που γίνεται από όλα τα παιδιά που συμμετέχουν στο forum ήταν οι παράγοντες που οδήγησαν σε αυτήν τη συνεργασία. 
Ας έχουμε μία καλή συνεργασία λοιπόν!

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

ειληκρινά αυτό που είπα το ενοώ οτι είναι το πιο αξιόπιστο περιοδικό και τα άρθρα του είναι έγκυρα και εμπεριστατωμένα και μας βοηθάν τέτοια περιοδικά και στην δουλειά μας γιατί το έχω και στο γυμναστήριο και το παίρνουν και παιδια και το διαβάζουν και ενημερώνονται .

άλλωστε πάντα προβάλει σωστα και τους ελληνικούς αγώνες , εγω το γνωρίζω απο πρώτο χέρι απο τους αγώνες τις ναββα και έχει αναφερθεί και σε μένα με δισέλιδα αφιερώματα το αναγνωρίζω και το εκτιμώ .

μακάρι μια τέτοια συνεργασία να έχει ακόμη πιο θετικά αποτελέσματα στην προώθηση του περιοδικού στην επιπλέον αναβάθμιση της σελίδας μας και κατα συνέπεια στην προώθηση του ελληνικού ββ .

γιατί θεωρώ είναι χρήσιμο εργαλείο για την ενημέρωση του ενδιαφερόμενου κοινού :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## isis

ωραία πράγματα , έλα να ανεβαίνουμε!!!  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Akis85

Μπράβο για τη συνεργασία με το κορυφαιό περιοδικό για bodybuilding!!! :03. Clapping:  :03. Clapping: 

Να ρωτήσω θα μπαινει καποιο αρθρο απο το τευχος που κυκλοφορει ή απο προηγούμενο;;;

----------


## Georges

Πολύ cool η συνεργασία. Μια ερώτηση όμως. Επειδή αν και έχω κοιτάξει πολλές φορές να το βρω στα περίπτερα, ποτέ δεν τα κατάφερα. Κάθε 2 μήνες κυκλοφορεί; Και έχει συγκεκριμένα μέρη πρακτορεία κ.λ.π?

----------


## Paco

Παντα αγοραζω το Muscular Development,το θεωρω το καλύτερο περιοδικό του χωρου,με σφαιρικη ενημερωση πάνω στην γυμναστικη.Πολύ καλη κινηση του φόρουμ αυτη η συνεργασία..

----------


## J.P.

> Μπράβο για τη συνεργασία με το κορυφαιό περιοδικό για bodybuilding!!!
> 
> Να ρωτήσω θα μπαινει καποιο αρθρο απο το τευχος που κυκλοφορει ή απο προηγούμενο;;;



Το άρθρο θα είναι από κάποιο παλαιότερο τεύχος.

----------


## J.P.

> Πολύ cool η συνεργασία. Μια ερώτηση όμως. Επειδή αν και έχω κοιτάξει πολλές φορές να το βρω στα περίπτερα, ποτέ δεν τα κατάφερα. Κάθε 2 μήνες κυκλοφορεί; Και έχει συγκεκριμένα μέρη πρακτορεία κ.λ.π?


Το περιοδικό είναι διμηνιαίο. Τον πρώτο μήνα κυκλοφορεί στην Αθήνα και ύστερα πηγαίνει στην επαρχία. Κυκλοφορεί σχεδόν σε όλα τα περίπτερα και πρακτορεία στην Ελλάδα. 
Αν κάποιος δεν το βρίσκει θα ήθελα να με ενημερώσει με pm για να το κοιτάξω.

----------


## Akis85

πολυ καλο! επαρχια μενω και το παιρνω για το γυμναστηριο το περιοδικο πολυ συχνα. εχει απο ολα τα θεματα και πολυ καλα. στα αρθρα βαλτε και κανενα για το σεξ εχει κατι πολυ καλα χαχα  :02. Rocking:  :01. Embarassed:

----------


## kr1st0s

Συγχαρητηρια για την συνεργασια με το muscular development!Συγκαταλεγεται στα κορυφαια περιοδικα για bodybuilding! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## kyriakos23

μπραβο!

----------


## ioannis1

πολυ καλη κινηση .μπραβο στο φορουμ και στο αψογο περιοδικο.

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σύντομα θα έχει και παρουσίαση των ελληνικών αγώνων με πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό κάτι πολύ καλό για ενημέρωση αλλα και την ηθική ικανοποίηση των αθλητών μας :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ioannis1

:08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:  :01. Mr. Green:  :03. Clap:

----------


## anjelica

Σε πιο τευχος,για να μην το χασουμε???

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

σ αυτό που θα κυκλοφορήσει τώρα αγγέλικα το καινούριο ακόμη δεν βγηκε νομίζω αρχες του μήνα  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## KATERINI 144

> σύντομα θα έχει και παρουσίαση των ελληνικών αγώνων με πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό κάτι πολύ καλό *για ενημέρωση αλλα και την ηθική ικανοποίηση των αθλητών μας*


ετσι πρέπει  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## J.P.

Η παρουσίαση των αγώνων θα είναι στο τεύχος που θα κυκλοφορήσει στις 15 Ιουλίου. 
Το σημαντικότερο όμως της όλης υπόθεσης είναι ότι ο σχολιασμός έχει γίνει από ένα άτομο καταξιωμένο στο χώρο που έχει κερδίσει το σεβασμό όλων.

Τον ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## Gasturb

> To  προτείνει ανεπιφύλακτα το περιοδικό Muscular Development σε όσους ασχολούνται με το χώρο, τόσο αρχάριους όσο και έμπειρους αθλητές.


ΠΚαλή κινηση Boss κ πραγματικα το md ειναι το καλυτερο της αγορας γιατι καποιο αλλο περιοδικο υποχειριο εταιρεας..... απλα δεν διαβαζεται......

----------


## KontorinisMD

Φοβερή συνεργασία παιδιά! Το νο1 περιοδικό με το νο1 φόρουμ... καλά σημάδια αυτά για το άθλημά μας. well done σε όλους!  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

:03. Thumb up: 


> Να ανακοινώσουμε εδώ και επισημα την συνεργασια της σελίδας με το γνωστο σε όλους περιοδικό *Muscular Develpoment*.
> 
> 
> 
> Το Muscular Development & Fitness Rx for MEN είναι ο συνδυασμός δύο κορυφαίων αμερικάνικων περιοδικών. 
> Το Muscular Development θεωρείται το κορυφαίο περιοδικό bodybuilding στον κόσμο και το Fitness Rx ένα από τα κορυφαία περιοδικά fitness. 
> 
> Στο Muscular Development & Fitness Rx for MEN μπορεί να διαβάσει κανείς συμβουλές των κορυφαίων επαγγελματιών του χώρου για διατροφή-δίαιτα, προπόνηση, καλή υγεία και σεξ, συνεντεύξεις των καλύτερων αθλητών του χώρου ξένων και Ελλήνων, καθώς επίσης και εκτενείς αναλύσεις όλων των μεγάλων αγώνων που λαμβάνουν χώρα ανά τον κόσμο.
> 
> ...


 SUPER συνεργασια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## ΦΑΝΗΣ ΑΝΤΩΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ

αρχιζουν σιγα σιγα και γινονται σωστες και σοβαρες κινησεις,ενα μεγαλο μπραβο απο εμενα

----------

